# standard parti lines



## Kingstontodd (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I am new to spoos. I am looking for a parti pup and want to know what the good lines are. I have heard of Kitsue but not much else. If anyone can point me in the right direction on the web I would appreciate it.

Am I right that they can only do conformation in UKC shows?


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Parti color poodles are only allowed in the UKC conformation ring.They can compete in all UKC events and in the standard poodles case are considered gun dogs and are in that group. They can be shown in any acceptable poodle clip, I know, I show my spoo in UKC and the spoos come in the ring in any clip. In AKC they are only allowed in obedience, rally, and other sports that don't involve conformation. This is because the Poodle Club of America does not except the parti color poodle as correct even though the original spoos were black and white! Go figure..........The AKC is really a organization of clubs and if the Poodle Club of America changes the standard the AKC will. As far as good lines go, I wish I could help you I really don't know... Do extensive research though and be careful. A lot a breeders out there try to charge outrageous prices for parti colors and a lot don't give full registration on their puppies in the event you want to go the conformation avenue in the UKC. Good luck and welcome to the Poodle Forum! There are a lot of nice folks here to help you!:welcome:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. We have some gorgeous parti poodle people here that can give you some tips and suggestions. Their dogs look pretty good too!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I've been lurking on the forum for a while but I own a Parti Poodle, Standard. 

There are only a few kennels I really like. Still doing research myself but I have contacted these breeds about puppies before and they seam like a wonderful place to start.

WeKay Kennels (I was going to get the little black Tux boy but I could not come up with the money  )

Frenchies Standard Poodles


Good luck in your search!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sisco's Distinctive Poodles in Ca also has some pretty parti's. She has a co-breeder as well that breeds parti's. 

Good luck!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Standard brown/white parti and I think some of Kitsues dogs are in her pedigree:

http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=363319

I'm not too sure about lines as I actually got her as an adult from my other Standard Poodles breeder. I think she was going to use Dodger in her breeding program but some of the information was missing on her pedigree so she didn't. 

She's a beautiful girl


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, I love the parti poodles. I have one myself. 

Here is a kennel that has them. I have seen the father. He is nice looking. 

www.cantope-standard-poodles.com

Here is a picture of my parti.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aidan, Dodger is half sister to my girl Tuesday and full sister to my friends boy Scribbles. Did you get her from Karen?

I would advise to use caution with any of the Kit-Sue, TyTan (Karen LeCroy/Robin Gill) or Cherdon lines as these kennels are high volume breeders. 

Kit-Sue had a resent snag when DNA came back saying the dog she listed as the sire of a litter did not match. Plus the TyTan's ladies have fallen off the grid over the past year.

Anyway here are a couple more good breeders you can check out

http://te-awa.com/
http://standardpartipoodle.com/


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I actually got Dodger from jenlanepoodles.com here in Louisiana. She originally bought the dog for her breeding program but I guess changed her mind and sold her to a pet home.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I was just wondering if you got her from Karen and Robin as I think they have stopped raising poodles (no more website, won't respond to emails).

JenLane's Roscoe is half sister to Dodger (same sire).

Anyway...:behindsofa:


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Chase came from a litter of parti's. In the litter was black and white, and cream and buff. The blk/wht were more mismark which is what Chase is he's got white on his chest and on the bottom of one foot. The breeder I got him from breeds for a hobby she's retired and doesn't have a lot of dogs and both mom and dad were on site along with grandfather (retired) . She's in Iowa not sure how far away that is for you...she has a webpage but it has not been updated willow standard poodles...


----------



## fssdallas (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a TyTan Poodle should I be concerned??


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I like Higfaultin , Sisco and Fivestar - they do at least some testing and are involved with AKC confirmation also so they must have some knowladge about correct poodle structure :rolffleyes:

This is all my assumption - never saw their dogs in person or know much about parti breeding at all  Just what I briefly saw during some poodle search long time ago ...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes,
I have heard nothing but good things about Sisco's Poodles
They are beautiful and seem to do well in the ring

http://www.siscospoodles.com/

This is one of her dogs in Australia
He is not parti, but has it in his pedigree, and he is beautiful!

























he's at http://www.kiradapoodles.com/


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Just checked, and Sisco have some puppies available

http://www.siscospoodles.com/puppies.htm


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I would also steer clear of Cantope, VERY VERY high volume breeder.
They have 5 puppies left from 3 previous litters, and a new litter of 8 pups that were born recently, and have 4 breedings planned in the new year. *shakes head*


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> Anyway here are a couple more good breeders you can check out
> 
> http://te-awa.com/
> http://standardpartipoodle.com/[/COLOR]


Unfortunately, I see the Te-awa name showing up in the pedigrees of dogs stuck in high volume Poodle and Labradoodle breeding programs. This poor dog sits in a puppy mill in Colorado:

http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=349615

Someone told me that Te-awa and Sunset were one in the same kennel. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I too would refer you to Maggie with Highfalutin.
Jaset, in So CA, also has some silver and white partis... I believe one male and one female available.
You didn't say where you were located... that could help if you want to visit them first.

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

BTW.... are we refering the OP, Kingston Tod, to Poodle breeders? People on this board should know that Kingston Tod is a Doodle breeder.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Unfortunately, I see the Te-awa name showing up in the pedigrees of dogs stuck in high volume Poodle and Labradoodle breeding programs. This poor dog sits in a puppy mill in Colorado:
> 
> http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=349615
> 
> Someone told me that Te-awa and Sunset were one in the same kennel. Does anyone know if this is true?


Yeah, I have seen them pop up a lot more in substandard kennels. 

I also wanted to amend my original suggestions: WeKay now has Doodles and Frenchies has straight lines to Kit-Sue and is a fairly high volume breeder.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I talked Te-awa a while back and she was one of the people that would spay or neuter her "pet" quality dogs before they came to their homes. She also breeds kleins and has some association with the poodle parti club. I think it's possible that some of her dogs got into the wrong hands which unfortunately happens. I can't say for sure as I don't know her but she seemed pretty adament about sterilizing the pet dogs before they went to new homes.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

cbrand said:


> BTW.... are we refering the OP, Kingston Tod, to Poodle breeders? People on this board should know that Kingston Tod is a Doodle breeder.



intresting as this thread is quite old now i wonder if he did find a parti pup?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i found this... http://labradoodle-dogs.net/forums/corded-coat-t12988.html


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Locket said:


> I would also steer clear of Cantope, VERY VERY high volume breeder.
> They have 5 puppies left from 3 previous litters, and a new litter of 8 pups that were born recently, and have 4 breedings planned in the new year. *shakes head*


Four planned breedings BEFORE the end of December!! Shaking my head too!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry, I mispoke. Cantope has two litters expected in November and two in January. They also have a non placed nine and a half month old black, 2- 5 month old dark apricots, and 3-3 months old dark apricots, as well as a rainbow litter of eight. Nobody knows how many parti litters they have because they do not usually advertise them on the Cantope site, rather have another site for their parti Poodles at partityme poodles. Keep an eye on their site because I have heard rumours of a record breaking 18 months coming up for them as far as numbers are concerned!! (Only rumours until proven true)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They were already mentioned, but I would also like to suggest Frenchies.
http://web.mac.com/frenchiesgroomery/standardpartipoodles/WELCOME.html

I do plan on someday getting a pup from them, just waiting for the time where I'm able to get a stpoo without any financial or other trouble, and waiting for the right poos to be bred. I've emailed questions to Leslie before, and she's VERY helpful in answering your questions.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Unfortunately, I see the Te-awa name showing up in the pedigrees of dogs stuck in high volume Poodle and Labradoodle breeding programs. This poor dog sits in a puppy mill in Colorado:
> 
> http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=349615
> 
> Someone told me that Te-awa and Sunset were one in the same kennel. Does anyone know if this is true?


I think they are the same kennel when I was looking up te awa I found that her old kennel name is sunset . Enzo has a dog from her in his pedigree.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> I too would refer you to Maggie with Highfalutin.
> Jaset, in So CA, also has some silver and white partis... I believe one male and one female available.
> You didn't say where you were located... that could help if you want to visit them first.
> 
> Good luck and be careful.


I was not aware that Chris bred parti's let alone silvers? I know Karen Sisco has some of the best looking standard partis and she is in So CA.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BFF said:


> Welcome to the forum. We have some gorgeous parti poodle people here that can give you some tips and suggestions. Their dogs look pretty good too!


ound:


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Well... she doesn't?  But she has a nice parti and she had puppies. That's all I know.
I don't know enough about them to give advice other than know breeder's themselves. I'd be very careful ... like you should be anyway, no matter what color! <g>


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> Well... she doesn't?  But she has a nice parti and she had puppies. That's all I know.
> I don't know enough about them to give advice other than know breeder's themselves. I'd be very careful ... like you should be anyway, no matter what color! <g>


hmmm I guess I will see them when I go to her home lol She never mentioned them just her black and brown litter. 

I know she is friends with Karen maybe she is watching a bitch for her who knows lol


----------



## missbeth (Nov 18, 2009)

*when does ticking show up?*

At what age does ticking show up? Is it possible to tell early aboput ticking by looking at their little tummies, pads of feet or other? I want a parti w/ little or no ticking. Should I be looking at breeders for factored parti's only? Thanks for the response. This forum is awesome !


----------

